# Anybody knows the changelog for 7.1-Release?



## Weinter (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone knows what is being worked on FreeBSD 7.1?


----------



## danger@ (Nov 18, 2008)

some information is available at http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/7-STABLE/relnotes/index.html


----------

